# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم GPGeMMC  GPGeMMC 1.20 Beta Released... Ability to Work on Lot of Unsupported Mobile Phones..

## mohamed73

What's new ?  GPGeMMC 1.20 Beta  *Added Manual Selection for Cpu*   *What does it's means ?*  Now you can work on any Supported Cpu & Cpu id.
you can do Read / Write.
Just select Cpu and Cpu ID and do your work.
Pinfind to any Unknown Model, Select Cpu id and repair your phone. 
This is Beta ver may have some bugs.   *If  you are similar to RIFF or GPGORT or any other box pinouts, just click  on your Favorite box pinouts and your GPGeMMC box's pinout will be set  to your desire box pinouts and after you can work on it easily !!*   *If it have any Bugs or problems please test it and feel free to post with complete details*  
for download you may click here 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

